

The problems with HTML5 audio - skybrian
http://cromwellian.blogspot.com/2011/05/ive-been-having-twitter-back-and-forth.html

======
micheljansen
This is true, but that is not to say solutions are not on their way. From this
script that was submitted yesterday
(<https://gist.github.com/9c4955e5a3662e4cd5e1>):

<https://wiki.mozilla.org/Audio_Data_API>

[http://chromium.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/samples/audio/speci...](http://chromium.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/samples/audio/specification/specification.html)

Real-time audiosynthesis is coming, but it will take a while to reach the
level that Flash currently offers.

------
seanalltogether
Audio is always a tricky topic because things like timing are so much more
sensitive then the standard render-centric run loop. Audio control tends to
fall outside the event based models that work so well for GUIs.

~~~
nitrogen
Though it comes at the expense of CPU usage, running a GUI on a strictly-timed
frame-synced loop makes interaction much, much smoother.

------
kordless
Soundmanager 2.0: <http://www.schillmania.com/projects/soundmanager2/>

------
akamaka
A much too long article which basically says two things: HTML5 audio doesn't
allow raw access to the audio data (which could be used for sample generation,
making a spectrum analyzer, etc.), and doesn't have the fine control over
timing that a game developer might hope for.

~~~
cromwellian
I said it shorter in tweets (@cromwellian), but the Microsoft IE9 guy didn't
get it, hence the rant. It turns out, many people do not understand the timing
issues as you might think. The Microsoft guy seems to think you can string
together serial audio using Javascript's setInterval() despite non-determinism
sources from Garbage Collection, browser style recalculation/layout, and other
event-loop events interfering.

